# All a part of the soft tissue "syndrome"



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

As some of you may recall, I have been experiencing shoulder pain/movement problems. I had the Reiter's blood test which was negative, and an MRI, also negative for any type of injury. Apparently all of this is no more than part of this Fibromyalgia syndrome, according to this website: http://www.jimaonline.org/September2003/se...ticles%203.html I haven't had my follow-up appointment yet, but I suspect that is what the doc will say. Possibly, I might do some rehab. Sure hope that won't be painful. I'm sick of pain. I feel like such a wimp. I used to be this wirey, spunky, little tom-boy girl ready to tackle just about anything, and now I'm reduced to this fragile, delicate little 'ol lady at 51yrs old not much use for anything physical these days, and I'm not liking it one bit.Thank you for allowing me to complain here, yet again. I'm sure many of you feel in the same boat. I know I'm not alone here. God bless you one and all. I wish you all an everlasting remission from this curse that we all are unfortunate enough to share together. I know, there are people worse off than this in the world. It is the cross we were given to bare, and I hope I can do so more graciously.Amen? Tiny M.(I'll try and be a little more positive next time.







Hang in there! Dance and when you can.







I know I will again.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Moulage.







Sorry to hear you are still having so much pain.And thanks for posting the link. If it's any consolation, I've been in a bad Fibro flare for quite a few months now. And this cold Wisconsin weather doesn't help any! Of course, when don't I hurt?! LOL. The tops of my shoulders, the shoulder blades, the left arm more than the right, and my whole back is one big hard knot. Like concrete. Hurts so bad. And that's not to mention the hips, legs, feet, hands, fingers, toes, you name it---it hurts! LOL.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi ya Feisty! Believe it or not, I was just out in the cold (Hey, we finally got some snow!) and I actually started feeling a little better even after I locked myself out of my car while I scraped the windows in the supermarket parking lot. (I have one of those cars that automatically lock if you have the car running and you get out and close the door. Whoever thought that one up was really using their noggin







)Anyway, while warm moist heat is great for my fibro pain, cold is better on my shoulder now. Heat makes it worse. This should indicate that there is some inflammation there, along with the fact that ibuprofen helps it, whereas it does nothing for my fibro pain. Why it doesn't show up on the MRI, I don't know, but like I said, I didn't have my follow-up visit yet. Perhaps only tears show up. He did say that I do have osteoporosis before. I don't know if that showed up on the MRI of my shoulder though. We shall see. I read something about SCJ arthritis (sternoclavicular joint type, and it sounded like it might be that too.) Who knows. Fibro is perplexing syndrome. Too bad doctors don't take it very seriously. But, since there is nothing that does show up on the x-ray, and nothing much that can be done about it anyway, why should they bother with it? I think that is the perspective that is taken by most doctors, really.Hey, how 'bout those Packers!







See me dance now!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

What a bother! We don't realize how much we use certain parts of our bodies until they're in pain. Boy then do you notice!!







I hope you can find something that will help ease your pain!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks Mrs. M. I have my follow-up appointment on Wednesday. This isn't making sleeping at night anymore restful either. I'm thinking of getting a memory mattress topper. Any of you enjoying one?


----------

